# possible to connect 10 speakers to amp?



## rastoma (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi everyone. I found this forum through searching trying to find articles on hooking up multiple speakers to a receiver. I'm trying to help a buddy who is opening a small restaurant, with getting some ceiling speakers hooked up.

I apologize but I forgot to get the model amp he's using. He just purchased it, it's a Yamaha 100w receiver (surround sound, HDMI, etc.). It does WAY more than he needs I know, but he already bought it and wants to use it if possible.

He wants to hook up 10 ceiling speakers. He got them at Radio Shack. They are 45w, I forgot to write down the ohms too (I know I should have waited but wanted to try and get him an answer by tomorrow). 

The amp has A, B, center and surround speakers terminals (button/push type).

With my limited info I have provided do you think it's possible to wire up 5 speakers to A and 5 to B?

He mainly will be playing music from an Ipod hooked to the receiver and doesn't need to be stereo as will just be background music.

I've been reading on parallel and series wiring and also how to do a combination of both but am getting confused


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

The easiest way is to use 70 volt isolation transformer(s) to drive the speakers.
Check this article or do a search.

http://www.plitron.com/pdf/atcl_12.pdf


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Using a transformer requires transformers on each speaker. Another option is to use a switching unit that inserts a resistance in the circuit to keep the system impedance high enough. This wastes energy, however, but for modest levels can work fine.


----------



## rastoma (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

What is a 'switching unit'?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

You need to know the impedance of the speakers...


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

As long as that receiver can output mono, can handle 4 Ohm loads and the speakers can be either 4, 8 or 16 Ohms, a Niles SS-6 could handle 12 speakers.

Link for info on the Niles SS-6.


----------

